# Opinions About Discus w/ Shrimp?



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello all!

I have a 55 Gal. planted tank with discus, Tetra and some pleco.

I currently have some larger shrimp in there right now that are okay since my Discus are still small.

But since there's so many hiding spots in my tank, would I be alright trying some RCS or Amano?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus love live food....all im sayin lol


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

so if I WERE to try with smaller shrimps other than singapores and vampires, try for Ghosts? lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Make sure you leave a small dish of cocktail sauce if you do this


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Hahahaha. So stick with larger shrimp then. Got it. C:


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Maybe stick to plastic shrimp


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Those filter shrimp may be picked apart in the future? I've never owned discus let alone both in the same tank. I can't imagine fish being much larger than fish enjoying themselves without paranoia.

If space\cash allows, a stand-alone shrimp tank is incredibly enjoyable without a lot of maintenance in itself.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's my story. It'll make you feel better. A couple of years ago, I had a few Amanos in my community tank, doing well. I liked them so I thought it would be cool to have more colourful shrimp in there. There were no big fish in there. Just tetras, hatchets, corys, and a betta. So I thought it would be fine. I didn't ask anybody or do much research. I got a dozen PFRs and added them to the tank. They immediately darted into the plants and I thought nothing of it. The next morning when the lights came on, there was half a shrimp lying on the sand. And the betta looked like he was going to explode. I never saw any sign of the other shrimp. Expensive snack. I should have gone with cherries . Or asked here, like you've done. You're smarter than me.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Here's my story. It'll make you feel better. A couple of years ago, I had a few Amanos in my community tank, doing well. I liked them so I thought it would be cool to have more colourful shrimp in there. There were no big fish in there. Just tetras, hatchets, corys, and a betta. So I thought it would be fine. I didn't ask anybody or do much research. I got a dozen PFRs and added them to the tank. They immediately darted into the plants and I thought nothing of it. The next morning when the lights came on, there was half a shrimp lying on the sand. And the betta looked like he was going to explode. I never saw any sign of the other shrimp. Expensive snack. I should have gone with cherries . Or asked here, like you've done. You're smarter than me.


I had a community tank including 2 angels with a bunch of cherries and well secluded for them. Opportunities arose. You can't train fish "not" to do something, they'll "train" you through experience.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

It depends on the type of discus you keep. I find the wilds ones are more aggressive than the domestics . My wild discus have gone after and killed plecos, blue lobster cories , cardinal and other small tetras and a whole lot of shrimp.


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

while i have no experience with discus, i was told the same thing about my apistos in my main tank however my cherry population is going strong. however they have a full carpet of staurogyne to hide in and a large cloud of windelov to breed in. if your really curious just buy up cherries when franks clears them out for $1 and if it fails it wasnt a terribly expensive snack


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

even with the bigger shrimp, when they molt, they are easy target for big cichlid like discus.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all of your advice. C: Its much appreciated!


----------

